# proper watches?



## Hearye (May 21, 2013)

after loosing my second watch during outdoors activities, I think it is time to get a more resilient timepiece! The thing is, I lack the knowledge to decide what a good outdoors watch should be like so I was wondering if y'all got any recommendations? A buddy of mine really wants one to get one of these fancy Breitling watches and keeps recommending them to me, but obviously I'm looking for something more outdoorsy...
So anyone got some expert advice? Much obliged


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 21, 2013)

I have a couple of Tissot watches. My regular watch has a compas in it with weather readings. Come in handy when checking wind direction, sun rise etc.


----------



## dawg2 (May 21, 2013)

I use a Casio Hunting Watch mostly.  I also wear a Seiko dive watch.  I like the Casio because it gives sunrise / set and prime hunting times.  I like the back light and timers.  Pretty reasonable.  I have some expensive watches, but I do not wear them in the woods.


----------



## win280 (May 21, 2013)

I have a basic  Casio  from walmart that is basic time, date,light. Been using it for 5 years now  wear it everyday at work and in the woods,in the rain,putting it under water,deer gutting,firewood cutting.etc.........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

win280 said:


> I have a basic  Casio  from walmart that is basic time, date,light. Been using it for 5 years now  wear it everyday at work and in the woods,in the rain,putting it under water,deer gutting,firewood cutting.etc.........



Yep, I buy the cheap but rugged for outdoors/work. I'm rough on watches, scratch'em, break the wrist bands and so forth. If not waterproof, at least water resistant to 100 meters. Mine is a cheap Columbia.


----------



## kc65 (May 21, 2013)

Luminox!!


----------



## Hearye (May 21, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> because it gives sunrise / set and prime hunting times.  I like the back light and timers.


That sounds pretty cool, and outdoorsy at that 
I'll definitely have to check it out!


----------



## Mars (May 21, 2013)

kc65 said:


> Luminox!!



X2!  I've abused mine for going on 10 years


----------



## JustUs4All (May 21, 2013)

There has been a GZone phone in my pocket since I first saw one.  Have not worn a watch since I got the phone, but cheap is good if you are hard on watches as it sounds like you might be..


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2013)

Rolex. Mine has taken a beating.


----------



## specialk (May 21, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Rolex. Mine has taken a beating.



that's a fine watch for sure......i quit wearing mine when i got a cellular telephone though......


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 21, 2013)

Casio G Shock..take a beating and keep on rolling.


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2013)

G-Shocks are great.... til you have to replace the battery. Then they become throw-away watches. I've had six. One is still going but only until the battery dies. 

Citizen Eco Drive.  Bait and I wear ours all the time and love em. 

I have a Zodiac Swiss watch that I love but they've gotten pricey over the last few years. 

I just have to stick with Citizen. No batteries, no winding, can get all levels of water resistance, sport models, dress models, stainless, gold... I have one that's 12 years old and still going strong. Can't beat an Eco Drive model.


----------



## drippin' rock (May 21, 2013)

G-shock solar.  Mines going on 3 years


----------



## king killer delete (May 21, 2013)

*I wore the same watch for years*



Dustin Pate said:


> Casio G Shock..take a beating and keep on rolling.


 in the army. Cheap and tuff.


----------



## Buckbuster (May 22, 2013)

If you have already lost 2 watches don't buy an expensive watch for your next one.


----------



## georgia_home (May 22, 2013)

For all but fancy things, timex or Casio have been my choices since the early 90's.

3 different GShocks and 3 of the timex. All worked great, usually until smashed or dead batteries. And mostly just plain abuse.

The last 3 were timex, as they were less expensive, and lighter.

Both brands took a beating, above and beyond, lasting longer then I expected.


----------



## Hearye (May 22, 2013)

the two watches I have lost weren#t much of a loss as they were pretty cheap. But I figured that a more expensive and sturdy watch wont'break/get lost so easily...
Well, I might be wrong but it sure is helpful to get some good suggestions, can't hurt to invest a little more in a timepiece than i did before


----------



## georgia_home (May 22, 2013)

Well ya know, quality may help longevity, but it don't do a whole heck of alot for LOST! 

Get a 'spensive watch for a night out with the ladies or formal things, but timex or Casio for every day.

Good luck, and enjoy. Oh yeah, My wife likes kohls. The occasionally send her 30-40% off sales. That's a good time to buy. 



Hearye said:


> the two watches I have lost weren#t much of a loss as they were pretty cheap. But I figured that a more expensive and sturdy watch wont'break/get lost so easily...
> Well, I might be wrong but it sure is helpful to get some good suggestions, can't hurt to invest a little more in a timepiece than i did before


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 22, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> G-shock solar.  Mines going on 3 years



Yep mine is the solar and it is going on 8-9 years. Not a single problem.


----------



## Oldstick (May 22, 2013)

Same here with the comments on the batteries.  I had a Timex Expedition with digital compass one time and it worked great for a year or two, then I assumed the battery died.  I tried to replace but I never got it to work again.

Sounds like this may be a common thing from the above comments, anyone know why?


----------



## spoonman- (May 22, 2013)

Timex Ironman - they make dozens of diff models and colors and they are all usually between 25-50$


----------



## Stomper (May 22, 2013)

I can wear any watch. If I want to keep one for more than 6mo's I got to have a Citizen Eco Drive. Something about a watch with a battery, I kill them.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 22, 2013)

Seiko Orange Monster dive watch.  Automatic drive, can't tear it up. I'd probably go with a Seiko solar if I was in the market for a new watch.


----------



## fireman401 (May 22, 2013)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Seiko Orange Monster dive watch.  Automatic drive, can't tear it up. I'd probably go with a Seiko solar if I was in the market for a new watch.




What he said......been wearing one for several years and it is still great!


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 23, 2013)

Luminox Navy Seals Dive Watch. Not cheap but worth every single cent. Had mine for 13 years now.


----------



## Dub (May 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> G-Shocks are great.... til you have to replace the battery. Then they become throw-away watches. I've had six. One is still going but only until the battery dies.
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive.  Bait and I wear ours all the time and love em.
> 
> ...



Another fan of the Citizen Eco Drive.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 23, 2013)

For real abuse, and when I need the functions, a Suunto XLander is hard to beat. But, the one draw back is batteries, even though mine lasted for 2+ years before needing a change. The size is a little on the large side, but it's awesome for reading the screen even at night. 

When I'm home it's a Citizen ECO Drive AT4008 as shown in the picture. It looks great dressed up or down and the fact that it syncronizes the time every day at 2AM and is solar powered means that it's a wear it and forget it watch.


----------



## Stumper (May 23, 2013)

spoonman- said:


> Timex Ironman - they make dozens of diff models and colors and they are all usually between 25-50$



This was my" knock around" watch before smartphones, Ironman watches take a good beating and abuse.


----------



## Hearye (May 27, 2013)

nice pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 27, 2013)

Hearye said:


> after loosing my second watch during outdoors activities, I think it is time to get a more resilient timepiece! The thing is, I lack the knowledge to decide what a good outdoors watch should be like so I was wondering if y'all got any recommendations? A buddy of mine really wants one to get one of these fancy Breitling watches and keeps recommending them to me, but obviously I'm looking for something more outdoorsy...
> So anyone got some expert advice? Much obliged



I used to have a Breitling like  this one.  They are more about making a statement than function (and that is per the Breitling website).  My dad still has one.  Chrono is broken, and it would cost $350 to fix it.

I sold mine and bought a $12 Wal-mart watch.  Very happy with that decision.


----------



## huntfish (May 27, 2013)

spoonman- said:


> Timex Ironman - they make dozens of diff models and colors and they are all usually between 25-50$



That's what I wear also, just change the battery and band every year.   6 years on my current one.

If you keep loosing them, it won't matter what watch you bought, it'll just be another lost watch.....


----------



## Bob Shaw (May 30, 2013)

Another vote for a Timex. I got a plastic digital one with a back light and it was fairly cheap and works great. if I lose it or break it, no great loss. Actually, it's taken a real beating and seems to handle it ok. I did have to buff some scratches out of the crystal once with some toothpaste though. IIRC I did have to change the battery once, but it is 6 or 8 years old.


----------



## Salter (Jun 7, 2013)

You also might want to look at Invicta, had one for about 6 or 7 years and still going strong. No batteries to worry about just wear it to keep it going (kinda like a Rolex) but only about 100 dollars. Way better than the last 2 seiko's I have had at about 1/3 the price.


----------

